# Website für Browser optimieren



## möp (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi

ich ab mir vor ein paar Tagenen eine neue Website gebaut. Nun ist sie für Mozilla Firefox optimiert. Ich möche abder das sie auch im IE normal aussieht und nicht verschossen ist.
Link 
Gibt es da Tips, Tricks, Regelen für soetwas oder ist das mühsames ausprobieren?

mfg
möp


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

Um "mühsames Ausprobieren" wirst du wohl nicht drumrum kommen. Es gibt kein Patenrezept.

Übrigens bringt deine Seite auch mit Firefox unschöne Effekte (Scrollen bei "Kontakt" und "Gästebuch")


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit bei allen Browsern gleich proportionierte seiten hinzukriegen ist, relative Größenangaben zu geben ... 

Tabellengrößen sollten also eigentlich immer in % statt in Pixeln angegeben werden ... und es sollte ein Hintergrund gewählt werden der beim Kacheln nicht unterbrochen wirkt ... 

Ich persönlich haben für meine Design-Zellen (äußerer Rand) feste Werte und für die Tabelle 80% zentriert auf grauen Hintergrund ... so verschiebt sich das Design in keinem Browser ...

Ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

@Ultraflip:

Vieleicht solltest du dir mal deine eigene Seite mit anderen Browsern als dem IE anschaun. Mit Tabellenoptimierung ist es nämlich bei weitem nicht getan. Mit Opera oder Firefox bekomm ich bei dir noch nicht mal die Navigation angezeigt.


----------



## redlama (6. Dezember 2004)

Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass probieren das Beste ist.
Irgendwas sah bis jetzt immer anders aus. Meine Seite sieht im IE auch ein wenig anders aus, als im Firefox.
Aber falls jemand ein Patentrezept hat oder findet, dann wäre ich auch sehr interessiert daran.

redlama


----------



## möp (6. Dezember 2004)

@ saschaf 

Das mit dem Gästebuch weis ich - da bin ich noch dran - aber bei Kontakt wird bei meinem Firefox nich gescrollt.


Das Problem was ich nicht verstehe ist, das ich alle Zellen mit Höhe und Breite in px definiert habe und trozdem verschieben sich die Slices.


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

Ein erster Schritt:

Lass deine Seite vom Validator checken und beseitige die Fehler (du hast z.B. keinen DocType angegeben).


----------



## MCIglo (6. Dezember 2004)

Eine Seite für einen Browser optimieren ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei!
Halte dich eifnach an die normalen Standards, Dann sollte es in jedem Browser ordentlich aussehen.
Das Problem mit den Tabellen hat in diesem Fall ja weniger mit Optimieren zu tun, als mit dem eigentlichen Layout der Seite.
Die Balken wirst du aber auch nciht wegbekommen. Es gibt nunmal Leute, die surfen mit 800x600 und es gibt welche, die surfen mit 1280x1024 oder noch größer. Selbst wenn du hier mit %-Angaben arbeitest, wirst du irgendwo immer Scrollleisten haben, denn der Inhalt soll ja vollständdig angezeigt werden


----------



## möp (6. Dezember 2004)

@ MCIglo

Der Ober, Untere und Rechte Frame sind variabel und lassen sich bis zu nem gewissen Grad zusammen schieben. dewegen sollten da keine Probleme auftauchen (bei 800 x 600 wird wohl nicht mehr alles dargestellt, aber irgendwo muss ich ja ansetzen).


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Ultraflip:
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du dir mal deine eigene Seite mit anderen Browsern als dem IE anschaun. Mit Tabellenoptimierung ist es nämlich bei weitem nicht getan. Mit Opera oder Firefox bekomm ich bei dir noch nicht mal die Navigation angezeigt.



Moment mal ...

erstens ist die Seite zwar alt ... aber sie wird bei mir auf 3 Rechnern richtig angezeigt ... mit IE 5, 6, Mozilla und Avant Browser ... (bei meinem Bruder auch mit Opera)

zweitens hat das DHTML menü (ja ich weiß, sieht nicht besonders gut aus) nix mit der Tabellenausrichtung zu tun, sondern was für eine Javascriptversion bei Dir installiert ist ... Für Opera und und Firefox brauchst Du ein Update ...

Das neue Design von meiner Seite ist übrigens fast fertig, geht aber erst online, wenn es komplett fertig und valide ist ... darin ist das alte DHTML Menü auch nicht mehr vorhanden ...


----------



## redlama (6. Dezember 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Für Opera und und Firefox brauchst Du ein Update ...[...]


Soviel zum Thema Browseroptimierung! 
 Und die, die JavaScript grundsätzlich deaktiviert haben bzw. Norton Internet Security nutzen, haben eben Pech? :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soviel zum Thema Browseroptimierung!
> Und die, die JavaScript grundsätzlich deaktiviert haben bzw. Norton Internet Security nutzen, haben eben Pech? :suspekt:
> 
> redlama



Ich bin damals davon ausgegangen, dass jeder seinen Browser aktuell hält (was bei IE ja nichtmal notwendug ist) ... ich weiß auch, dass das Menü ohne JS nicht funktioniert, aber wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, hat die neue Version ein anderes Menü ...


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

> […]dass jeder seinen Browser aktuell hält (was bei IE ja nichtmal notwendug ist)[…]


Das halte ich für einen Widerspruch, da ich einen Programm, welches seit 1998 kaum weiterentwickelt wurde, für nicht sehr aktuell halte.


----------



## Karl Förster (6. Dezember 2004)

Mhh ja das Thema Browserkompatibilität ist immernoch aktuell aber schon sehr viel besser als noch vor 2 Jahren. Ich selbst habe bisher bei meinen Seiten keine sonderlich großen Probleme mit den Browsern gehabt. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich eigentlich sehr konservativ arbeite und grundsätzlich alles mit Tabellen mache, da ich mit Layern und DIVs nur Probleme habe.

Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob sich in Bezug auf Browserkompatibilität irgendwelche Fehler eingeschlichen habe, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe:
www.kallectronic-media.de 
www.cns-network.de


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

mag sein ... aber es um längen JS verträglicher als die anderen Browser ... ich persönlich surfe auch mit Mozilla, aber halt für mich persönlich optimiert ... 

Übrigens geht es nicht um ein DHTML Menü was mal vor langer Zeit entstanden ist, sondern um Tabellenlayouts ... dass das Menü überholt ist weiß ich auch ...


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens geht es nicht um ein DHTML Menü ..., sondern um Tabellenlayouts ...



Wo stand denn dass es um Tabellenlayouts geht? Ich denke mal es geht um generelle Browserkombatibilität oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

> Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob sich in Bezug auf Browserkompatibilität irgendwelche Fehler eingeschlichen habe, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe[…]


Gerne: Allein bei kallectronic-media.de meldet der W3C Markup Validation Service 102 Fehler, die Validität der CSS ließ sich in folge dessen erst garnicht überprüfen. Von der fehlenden Zugänglichkeit möchte ich erst garnicht sprechen.


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo stand denn dass es um Tabellenlayouts geht? Ich denke mal es geht um generelle Browserkombatibilität oder hab ich was überlesen?



Ja hast Du ...

Es geht hier um ein Layout, was in verschieden Browsern unterschiedlich aussieht ... machst Du das absichtlich?


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht hier um ein Layout, was in verschieden Browsern unterschiedlich aussieht ... machst Du das absichtlich?



Ich würde nie absichtlich ein Layout erstellen, dass in verschiedenen Browsern unterschiedlich aussieht. Das wäre doch albern oder?   (Wer hier Ironie findet darf sie behalten)

Mal im Ernst man kann ein Layout durchaus auch ohne Tabellen erstellen. Das ist es, was ich mit generelle Browserkombatibilität meinte. Es bedarf schon ein wenig mehr, um eine korrekte Darstellung in allen Browsern zu erreichen, als ein paar %-Angaben in einer Tabelle.


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich versteh schon was Du meinst ... ich bin vielleicht wirklich ein wenig zu arg von Tabellen ausgegangen ... aber ich find das 5 Frames gebastel auf der Seite weit aus schlimmer ... man könnte auch einfach ein Iframe in eine Tabelle reinsetzten, in der das Design der Seite festgelegt ist ... das wäre in diesem Fall wohl noch das vernünftigste, oder meinst Du nicht?


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Weg von Tabellen, weg von Frames:
Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten


----------



## möp (6. Dezember 2004)

Was sagt mir diese Seite jetzt? Wo finde ich alternatien?


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Die Alternativen findest du im Text. Etwas Eigeninitiative sollte schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## möp (7. Dezember 2004)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> r ... man könnte auch einfach ein Iframe in eine Tabelle reinsetzten, in der das Design der Seite festgelegt ist ... das wäre in diesem Fall wohl noch das vernünftigste, oder meinst Du nicht?




Ich dachte iframes werden nur vom IE unterstützt - wurde mir mal erzählt.

@Gumbo

Danke für die Seite - is doch recht interessant - dachte nicht dass man mit CSS soviel machen kann.

Kennt jemand gute und günstige Bücher zu diesem Thema (oder HTML / PDF Referenzen)?

mfg
möp


----------



## Gumbo (7. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem neuesten Level von CSS, des CSS3, wird es noch mehr Möglichkeiten geben. Doch bis das alltagstauglich ist, werden wohl noch einige Jahre ins Land ziehen.

Was Webseiten bezüglich CSS angeht, sind folgende empfehlenswert:
A List Apart: Lesenswerte Artikel, nicht nur zu CSS bezogenen Themen
CSS Zen Garden: Ein Inhalt, 140 verschiedene Aussehen


----------



## Ultraflip (7. Dezember 2004)

Iframes werden von allen gängigen Browsern unterstützt ... 

aber damit nicht sofort wieder alle meckern => natürlich kann man auch ein PHP-Include nehmen ... 

Ich denke das ich auch vom Änderungsaufwand leichter, wenn Du Hauptseite und Iframe nimmst ... dein 5 Frames gebastel ist mir nicht ganz geheuer  ;-) 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## möp (7. Dezember 2004)

Iframe war ja auch das erste woran ich gedacht habe, aber aus schon erwähnten Grund hab ichs halt so gemacht


----------



## Ultraflip (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub ab der Zeit von IE 3.0 wird der unterstützt ... darüber würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen ... ansonsten nimm ein PHP-Include ...


----------

